# IT Business in Australia



## creanolab (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi,

We're looking for business partner in Australia. 
Now i start up company in Malaysia: creanolab (dot) com

We have IT solutions/products and services and we're looking for new business opportunities/partnership/offers/clients/projects and etc. to grow our company.

It will be great anyone who is taking is seriously and start partnership to open company/projects/clients in Australia.

Feel free to contact: 

Skype: creanolab

Thanks and Regards


----------

